

Empty Leadership - growdetroit
http://joshlinkner.com/2012/empty-leadership/

======
GerryB
I see their offices in downtown Palo Alto every day. They have a HUGE,
beautiful, almost art-gallery-like lounge for their employees at street level,
which is entirely unused in practice. There is NEVER anyone inside. That room
is so large it could hold 20 employee offices! Now figure in that this is
PRIME DOWNTOWN PALO ALTO office space, and we see where Color's money is
going.. nowhere.

~~~
joezydeco
I'd like to know how many companies remodel their offices when the first big
wave of money comes in. I've seen it first-hand. I'm not sure if the board
feels that they are a Real Company now and need to be seen as such by visitors
and vendors, or if it's an internal desire to just show people "look, we did
it". In either case, it's a shame.

I mean, sure, buy some nicer desks and chairs. But don't start building
monuments.

